# ADSL Modem Tainet CA61E



## MaMu (Sep 10, 2005)

Alguien conoce este modelo de modem adsl?. Puenteo JP7 por mas de 3 segundos y no me resetea el modem al estado original de fábrica (deberia escuchar el repique del relé). Que puede ser? (este modelo tiene 2 jumpers el JP4, habilita la recuperación por USB, JP7, resetea a default). Intente la recuperación por USB, pero esta falla, tipica falla de no reconocimiento del dispositivo USB.
El problema es que olvide el password, , para cambiar algunas opciones, ya que se configurarlas.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 11, 2005)

No es que quiera decir que no conoces tu modem pero, ¿no tiene un pulsador de reset en algún lado?.

No conozco ese modem pero otros que he trabajado tiene el jumper de reset (adentro del modem) y demás un pulsador de esos que se accede con la punta de un lapicero. Si pasas el jumper y no presionas el pulsador el reset no se genera.

¿Tiene un puerto de conexión serial para usar un cable y meterte por telnet al firmware? o es usb y usa http.


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

Marcelo : sabes que lo revise al punto de querer desoldarle todos los componentes, porque ni en la serigrafía hay indicación de reset, el único medio de reset es el J7 (JP7 ), no tiene ningun pulsador. La unica forma de conexión es por USB o por RJ45, pero el problema es que tengo el modem "muerto" (se considera asi cuando no esta flaseado con ningún soft, y es lo que quiero hacer para revivirlo y recargarle el Firmware original). Al estar asi, no puede entrar por http, ftp ni tftp. 

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 11, 2005)

La verdad que desde aquí es poco lo que puedo ayudarte pero, allí van un par de links que encontré para los Tainet.

http://www.teknicos.com/chs-bin/msboard.cgi?ID=fssoft.fsadsl&msg=3554&DOC=351&title=ADSL

Supuestamente, debes hacer un disco boot con este software (el que dice: Emergency recovery diskette EXE 1.3MB -Diskette for recovering from a failed firmware update.):

http://www.adslnation.com/support/downloads.php

Te resumo lo que dice el post:

1) Luego de crear el disquette, cortocircuitar el jumper de reset y reiniciar la máquina con el modem conectado a USB, usando el disquette de arranque que hicistes.

2)El que escribe el post advierte que debes tener los puertos USB sobre tarjeta PCI es decir; que no pueden ser los integrados (esto me parece raro, activa po si acaso la compatibilidad USB con DOS en el Bios de tu máquina). 

3) Luego sigues las instrucciones del pgm. DOS y cuando llegues al final, se deben prender los leds Power y Ready, si tuvo éxito la recuperación.

4) Apagas todo, desconectas USB y sacas el jmper.

5) Prendes la máquina y luego el modem. Deben parpadear los ledsReady y Showtime.

6) En ese momento conectas RJ45y entras al modem con 10.0.0.2 (no se si con http, ftp o que. No dice).

7)Por último entras con USER: admin y PASSWORD: password O epicrouter.

8) Y flasheas el nuevo firmware, según el modelo.

Yo lo intentaría (si es que ya no lo hicistes).

y este es otro link que habla de lo mismo:

http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=209172

Me imagino que ya buscaste en esos foros pues todos parecen tratar el mismo problema que tienes. Espero que esto te sirva para algo.

Suerte,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

Gracias Marcelo. Estoy ya lo habia intentado, pero al tener un mother Asus con chipset via, parace que no me detecta el USB device cuando booteo en DOS. De todas maneras el USB Legacy esta activado, y sin embargo no funciona. Estuve averiguando con gente que tiene el mismo   problema que yo, y al parecer el J7 de reset sólo funciona con el modem "vivo". El J4 es el que debe estar cerrado para que trabaje el Usbrecovery. De todas maneras sigo buscando una alternativa, a ver su hay otro soft, ya que este no trabaja en mi pc.

Saludos, y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

Bueno, voy a intentarlo nuevamente, dicen que el chipset via funciona, asi que algo mal en el setup debo tener. Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

*LISTO!!!*

Logré solucionar el problema y revivir el modem. El tema era que estaba usando el USB4 del motherboard y empecé a cambiar durante las pruebas hasta que finalmente me funcionó en el USB1, ya que este mother viene con 4 USB integrados y 2 al conector para la salida frontal. Bueno ahora voy a ver que firmware le cargo.

Otra cosa, hay que tomar en cuenta un detalle: cuando se termina el flasheo, antes de apagar el modem, quitar el jumper del J4!!!! es fundamental.

Espero que sirva de ayuda a quienes tengan problemas similares con este módem.

Saludos, y gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 11, 2005)

Ja! que bien...

Ahora que lo mencionas, tenía un teclado MS USB que le pasaba lo mismo. Si no lo conectabas al USB1, no funcionaba en DOS. De hecho terminé cambiándolo por un ps2 porque era una lata.

Será que el driver legacy de DOS de los bios de las Motherboards tiene alguna preferencia con los USB? o solo puede controlar uno solo y se enclava en el primero que consigue?

Buena pregunta.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 11, 2005)

Calculo que debe venir seteado de esta forma, sólo debe responder a un unico query de interrupción en ese puerto. Pero habria que averiguarlo bien, sobre todo en las interrupciones del inicio de la pc. Solucionamos un tema y generamos una nueva duda. ^^

Saludos.


----------

